# Best way to smoke max number of racks on kettle?



## smokesonyou (Jan 20, 2015)

I wanna smoke baby backs for my super bowl party. I want to smoke 4 or 5 racks on my weber 22.5 kettle. What's the best way to do this? Rib rack or stack and swap?


----------



## timberjet (Jan 20, 2015)

SmokesOnYou said:


> I wanna smoke baby backs for my super bowl party. I want to smoke 4 or 5 racks on my weber 22.5 kettle. What's the best way to do this? Rib rack or stack and swap?


rib rack or.........













rolled ribs (1).jpg



__ timberjet
__ Jun 28, 2014


----------



## timberjet (Jan 20, 2015)

A rib rack is your best bet. If you have a turkey roaster there might be one in there. You just flip it over and it's a rib rack. I have done this many times and the ribs turn out great circled up like they are up there.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 20, 2015)

A rib rack will hold the most. Remember you want indirect heat.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokesonyou (Jan 20, 2015)

timberjet said:


> rib rack or.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is ingenious.


----------



## smokesonyou (Jan 20, 2015)

themule69 said:


> A rib rack will hold the most. Remember you want indirect heat.
> Happy smoken.
> David



Thanks, David.  That's why I'm concerned because I'm essentially confined to half my grill space.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 20, 2015)

baskets.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Nov 30, 2014






These baskets save a ton of space over doing it without. I love them yes I do. Weber makes them and they are cheap too.


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 20, 2015)

Use some fire brick and partition off maybe a third of the space for your coals...Use a rib rack so the heat runs through the rib  long ways.


----------

